# Low pH melt and pour "soap".



## PerthMobility (Oct 8, 2016)

We have been experimenting with producing a cleansing bar (soap) for use on older skins. We wanted a lower pH and still haver lots of lather with a nice aroma.

Try this:
30% Sodium cocoyl isethionate
30% Sodium lauryl ether sulphate
22% Cocaidopropyl betaine
  7% BTMS Conditioning emulsifier
  5% Cocoa butter
  2% Dimethicone 350
  2% dl Panthenol
  2% Fragrance oil

We put all the ingredients in our Microwave at 200W for ten minutes which raised the melt to 85C and then poured into moulds. pH is 6. Perfect.

Comments and suggestions are most welcome.


----------



## Dahila (Oct 9, 2016)

It is one from Swiftmonkey blog, we all know it.  This is the bar I make maybe slightly different and use as shampoo bar, it is syndet bar..............


----------



## PerthMobility (Oct 9, 2016)

Not quite, it is one Susan helped me put together. It is more the method we used that is new. We got rid of the double boiler in favour of the Microwave.


----------



## lsg (Oct 9, 2016)

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Dahila (Oct 9, 2016)

Yeah it is a good one, with those surfacants it should be 6-7 Ph ,  very gentle one


----------



## PerthMobility (Oct 10, 2016)

Thanks, that is exactly what I am hoping for so that grand parents can share with their baby grand kids. In other words sensitive and damaged skin.


----------



## Dahila (Oct 10, 2016)

Perth I also make my face wash with BSB and LSB very mild and efective)


----------



## PerthMobility (Oct 12, 2016)

That's the big advantage of living in Canada. Unfortuately BSB and LSB are custom blends and can not be purchased anywhere else that I can find.


----------



## PerthMobility (Oct 18, 2016)

UPDATE: After making several batches we have made two improvements. Firstly we put all the solid ingredients through a Bamix and reduced them to a fine powder. Then we extended the time in the Microwave Oven to 20 minutes.

This gave us a very smooth cleansing bar. Early editions foamed well but were a little gritty on the skin. We think that this was because the SCI had not completely disolved but the extra time at 80C did the job.

PS: Safety hint. Wear a face mask when working with the powdered ingredients.


----------



## Dahila (Oct 18, 2016)

I never use microvawe when working with surfacants, I think I have more control in double boiler .   I looked at it and wonder what do Dimethicone brings to the parthy?  It is such short time , wash of product? 
SCI is very difficult to disolve as is BMTS)


----------



## PerthMobility (Oct 18, 2016)

Doesn't "difficult to disolve" mean insufficient heat? That is really the reason I moved away from the double boiler as I was simply not getting a complete melt. In fact on one occassion a lotion bar actually made me cough because of chemical dust traces that were trapped in the bar and escaped when I applied the bar to my arms.

I admit I am having some difficulty finding what the exact melting temperatures of SCI and BTMS are supposed to be. Manufacturers have so far ignored me.


----------



## Dahila (Oct 18, 2016)

no I had never encounter this problem perth but I keep it on high temps in double boiler ,  it takes long time though. Bmts (my observation) completely melts in 75 Celsius.  CSI I use powdered one cause flakes are very difficult to melt , almost impossible 
I put all my liquid surfacants warm them up well and slowly add sci when melted add bmts and when it is melted the rest of powdered  I must to do it tomorrow,  Today I finished my syndet shampoo bar )


----------



## PerthMobility (Oct 19, 2016)

Many thanks, good suggestions. I am now trying a batch at 85C and plan on leaving in MW for an hour. Last batch was 30mins and it is by far the best pour yet, but there are still traces of SCI dust.


----------

